# suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler



## reaction (29. März 2010)

*suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

Der Titel sagt alles, bitte um Vorschläge

Danke


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

hallo!
welche cpu verwendest du denn? (sockel...)


----------



## reaction (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

 ganz vergessen, 965BE AM3


----------



## midnight (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

Scythe Big Shuriken! Hab ich in meinem lianli v351, da ist die höhe sehr begrenzt.

so far


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

dieser scythe-kühler wär auch recht günstig...eigentlich ideal für etwas kleinere, kompaktere
gehäuse...


----------



## reaction (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

Ich hab ein lancool k62, es ist eig. nicht klein, aber ich will nicht so ein riesenlüfter. 

welcher scythe, da gibts leider sehr viele  und die meisten sind eben RIESIG


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

der hier von midnight z.b., : schau:

Scythe Big Shuriken (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCBSK-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist eben recht flach und nicht übertrieben groß...


----------



## reaction (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

bis jezt hatte ich den kleineren shuriken im auge, reicht doch auch aus oder??

dann muss ich mein ram kitt versetzen?!


----------



## midnight (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

Kommt auf dein Board an. Aber in das Board passen ja auch durchaus größere Kühler.

so far


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

Entweder der Prolimatech Megahalems, oder der Scythe Mugen 2. Beide würde ich mit dem 120mm Lüfter Be Quiet Silent Wings kominieren.

Der Lüfter ist dann aber wirklich leise!


----------



## püschi (29. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

@PhenomII-Fan: Es geht hier um kleine CPU-Kühler und du schlägst hier Mugen 2 und Megahalems vor? Die gehören doch wohl eher zu den Größeren oder etwa nicht?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (30. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

Beim Megahalems gebe ich Dir recht, aber der Mugen 2 dürfte doch noch in die mittlere Kategorie fallen, oder ?!?

Solange der Kühler aufs Mainboard passt, ist es doch OK (das muss er selber wissen/messen). 
Außerdem wollte der TE doch einen leisen und zuverlässigen Kühler. Und leise kann er nur sein, wenn er auch gut kühlt (wenn man keine zu hohen Temps haben in kauf nehmen will).

Falls die beiden Kühler doch zu groß sind, dann wäre der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken noch eine gut Alternative.


----------



## reaction (30. März 2010)

*AW: suche einen kleinen, unhörbaren und guten cpu cooler*

hab den shuriken von scythe genommen. /nich den big shuriken)

thx


----------

